# Dovecot v2.1.6 "No matches"



## rent0r (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey fellas,

*C*urrently I'm configuring a new jailed mail server (postfix v2.9.3, dovecot 2.1.6, mysql, postfixadmin etc.). Sending mails does work like a charm, the jailed postfix instance listens like it should at:


```
master   10341 root   12u  IPv4 0xfffffe0006e10b70      0t0  TCP jail.domain.tld:smtp (LISTEN)
sendmail 42316 root    4u  IPv4 0xfffffe00940227a0      0t0  TCP host.otherdomain.tld:smtp (LISTEN)
```

and also on port 465 for imaps but while actually receiving a mail, postfix just says:


```
Jun  6 14:54:35 jailhostname postfix/smtpd[16976]: connect from smtprelay.blah.tld[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]
Jun  6 14:54:35 jailhostname postfix/smtpd[16976]: warning: 104.31.67.80.list.dsbl.org: RBL lookup error: Host or domain name
 not found. Name service error for name=104.31.67.80.list.dsbl.org type=A: Host not found, try again
Jun  6 14:54:35 jailhostname postfix/smtpd[16976]: 33CE01ABDC0: client=smtprelay.blah.tld[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]
Jun  6 14:54:35 jailhostname postfix/cleanup[16981]: 33CE01ABDC0: message-id=<F5A123AC-3A09-407F-871B-757C481359B9@domain.tld>
Jun  6 14:54:35 jailhostname postfix/qmgr[10343]: 33CE01ABDC0: from=<sender@domain.tld>, size=891, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jun  6 14:54:35 jailhostname postfix/smtpd[16976]: disconnect from smtprelay.blah.tld[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]
Jun  6 14:54:35 jailhostname postfix/pipe[16982]: 33CE01ABDC0: to=<myaccount@mydomain.tld>, relay=dovecot, delay=0.11,
 delays=0.09/0.01/0/0.02, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: doveconf: Fatal: Error in
 configuration file /usr/local/etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 97: No matches )
```

That dovecot.conf line 97 just says:


```
!include conf.d/*.conf
```

So one or more settings within a whole bunch of config files causes this error. How am I supposed to find that? The only hint I've found was: http://bugs.alpinelinux.org/issues/667

Has anyone of you run into that or a similar problem? Any hint's on how to investigate further?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rent0r (Jun 6, 2012)

Just in case, this is `doveconf -n`


```
# 2.1.6: /usr/local/etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
# OS: FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE amd64  ufs
auth_cache_size = 1 M
auth_failure_delay = 5 secs
auth_mechanisms = plain login
first_valid_gid = 26
first_valid_uid = 26
last_valid_gid = 26
last_valid_uid = 26
listen = jail_ip
login_greeting = some string.
mail_attachment_min_size = 4 k
mail_gid = mail
mail_location = maildir:/usr/local/virtual/%d/%n
mail_uid = mailnull
namespace inbox {
  inbox = yes
  location = 
  mailbox Drafts {
    special_use = \Drafts
  }
  mailbox Junk {
    special_use = \Junk
  }
  mailbox Sent {
    special_use = \Sent
  }
  mailbox "Sent Messages" {
    special_use = \Sent
  }
  mailbox Trash {
    special_use = \Trash
  }
  prefix = 
}
passdb {
  args = /usr/local/etc/dovecot/dovecot-sql.conf
  driver = sql
}
passdb {
  args = %s
  driver = pam
}
postmaster_address = postmaster@mydomain.tld
protocols = imap
service auth {
  unix_listener /var/spool/postfix/private/auth {
    group = postfix
    mode = 0666
    user = postfix
  }
}
service imap-login {
  inet_listener imap {
    port = 0
  }
  inet_listener imaps {
    port = 993
    ssl = yes
  }
}
ssl_cert = </etc/ssl/dovecot/cert.pem
ssl_key = </etc/ssl/dovecot/key.pem
userdb {
  args = /usr/local/etc/dovecot/dovecot-sql.conf
  driver = sql
}
userdb {
  driver = passwd
}
protocol imap {
  mail_max_userip_connections = 15
}
```


----------



## rent0r (Jun 6, 2012)

Grrrrr, I spend hours and the solution is that simple: Get rid of that conf.d directory in /usr/local/etc/dovecot/:

[CMD=""]doveconf -n > dovecot.conf.tmp[/CMD] backup your original dovecot config file and [CMD=""]mv dovecot.conf.tmp dovecot.conf[/CMD]

After restarting Dovecot it instantly worked!

p.s.: Thanks DutchDeamon for properly formatting my first posts!


----------

